# Our female viszla Jasmin - too little for 6months?



## RuFik (2 mo ago)

Hey everybody.

Im sending photos of our 6months old viszla Jasmin.. Its our first puppy and we are really insecure about her height and lenght. Her body height is 51cm and lengh of body around 50cm, everytime when somebody is looking at her they always say. She is so cute!! whats her age? 3 months??? Its so depressing to hear that when we are not feeling comfortable about her height and how does she look. Just want your opinion on that. Is she really that small and skinny? she weight about 13.5KG. She was the smallest out of all puppies, her mother was normal height. Its possible she will catch up and be like all others?

Thanks.


----------



## RuFik (2 mo ago)

If my english is bad im sorry, Im from europe.


----------



## Arnaldo Quintini (11 mo ago)

Hello!

Your little Jasmin looks just like my little Laika. She was 14.9kg at 7 months old and now she's at 19.5kg at almost a year old (next week). She's definitely on the smaller size but we believe she'll get to 20.5kg within the next year which would put her right at the average female vizsla (21-25kg). As long as she's eating, getting the exercise she needs and there's no sign of malnutrition or disease I'd say just love her for who she is and in return she'll give you the best time of your life.

I've attached some photos of Laika for reference. Hope it helps!

Photo below was 2 months ago.











Photo below was 1 month ago.


----------



## RuFik (2 mo ago)

Arnaldo Quintini said:


> Hello!
> 
> Your little Jasmin looks just like my little Laika. She was 14.9kg at 7 months old and now she's at 19.5kg at almost a year old (next week). She's definitely on the smaller size but we believe she'll get to 20.5kg within the next year which would put her right at the average female vizsla (21-25kg). As long as she's eating, getting the exercise she needs and there's no sign of malnutrition or disease I'd say just love her for who she is and in return she'll give you the best time of your life.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much!! could you tell me whats her height and lenght now?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I really wouldn’t be concerned. Non Vizsla people thought Shine was a puppy, until she was 3 years old. Your puppy is beautiful.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

She looks very good to me. Her weight is perfect & that is what matters the most. The height & length only matter if you're planning to show her and breed her. Her proportions are very nice & that matters much more than the actual height & length. 

Don't be too concerned about what other people think & say - what do they know?


----------



## DrogoNevets (6 mo ago)

we have a 5m female too, last weigh in was yesterday at 15kg

which i only mention as interesting as we feel our Ziva is going to be smaller than average. But that said its smaller than AVERAGE. I am 6' 4" which is taller than most people in the UK but doesnt make it wrong. I hope - other than buying trousers long enough. If your girl is healthy in all departments, then that is just what is right for her. 

If youre worried go to the vet and see what they say, but based on my limited knowledge and your photos, she looks totally fine.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

She looks fine to me. Some run small and they mature very slow. Ellie is 35lb and 2 years old , people still think she's a puppy because of how petite she is along with how she's still so high energy like a puppy.


----------



## doublecbob (5 mo ago)

Feel lucky. Our 5 month old female already weighs 40lbs


----------



## rayhoagland1 (2 mo ago)

I've had 3 Vizsla girls. Small, medium & large. All perfect in her own skin so to speak. Yours looks great! Rejoice!


----------

